# Finally Got a Ruger LCR



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I've been eyeing this gun for a few years. While picking up some cleaning stuff, I saw the LCR for $85.00 off. I was really impressed with the D.A. trigger; it doesn't stack like most D.A's. And the grip is perfect for my large hands. In 10 days, I get to really test it.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I am happy with the LCRx3 in 38 Spl. with the factory supplied grip. Running the ARX SD round, recoil is what I consider to be insignificant, so my accuracy is, um, adequate at 25 yards. Easy summertime CC with casual clothing. Don't even need the suspenders. Hah.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The Ruger LCR is a wonderful revolver! I love mine, and it handles .38 + P's with ease.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I love the triggers on these, especially after shooting a j-frame S&W & Taurus 85. I put a tritium sight on one LCR 38 & a fiber optic on the other. I experimented with 4 other grips over a year & defaulted back to the original grips. I do shoot better with 3 finger grips but 2 finger grips are a little easier for carry, pocket or IWB. The trigger does smooth out a bit more after maybe 300 rounds. Dri-Slide lube on the sear also helps, have to hold it upside down for this & drip down the back of the trigger. FWIW, never buy a Lasermax sight for these. They can't handle the recoil. I ruined 2.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Going to rent a LCRx in 22LR at the LGSs and really want it to work out. I handled several and just really liked the feel. Looking for a range, plinking and kit gun. Just want to test fire before spending the capital.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I love the LCR9mm. Spent many a round shooting this gun over the past 5 years. Terrible shot when I started, but boy has that improved with diligent training and frequent practice. I bought a LCR22 to aid in training and that has become a favorite and fun gun that I shoot very often. That said, I carry the Smith 642 more often than the LCR9mm due to the lighter weight.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I am picking up a LCRx in 22LR at the end of March this year. Started shooting one last year and love it. I have a chance to run one weekly at our range and enjoy it. Going to use it for the range, kit, backpacking etc.
*I intended on starting a thread by asking "How to function test a USED hammerless Ruger LCR?"
*I came across a LCR in 327 and could not decide on it's condition or worth. I do not know enough about hammerless revolvers to know what to look for. I asked on other forums and had no responses. I have a new (2yr. old) model S&W 642 and it is a good 38 but I bought new not used.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

By the way, that is a good photo Jeb Stuart! Very glad to see you here. You have a good base knowledge of these little shooters and thanks to you I have really started to like my little collection of small shooters. Have a great day.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks Rick, glad to be here as well. The LCR is a class act.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Interesting, jut ordered a *XS Sights New Standard Dot Night Sights for Ruger LCR Pistols, Glow Sights for Tactical Applications, Fits Multiple LCR calibers (.22.327, 9mm, Orange . *


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Those XS Glow Sights look pretty good and the price seems worth it. These past few years I have really become aware of the importance of good sights for my aging eyes. I love my firearms but I have focused on researching new purchases on the sights. We have a LCRx 22LR on order/due in March and I will look in to this XS as a upgrade. (LCRx 22LR The front sight is a "Replaceable Pinned Ramp" and the rear sight is a Adjustable Black Blade.) Let us know how you do with the XS.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I fired 80 rounds out of it. As expected, recoil is sorta heavy, but who cares for its intended purpose. Fits perfectly in a DeSantis sticky pocket holster - I prefer it in my back pocket while I'm doing stuff in the yard. I put the longer Hogue grip on it so my pinky has something to hold on to.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Interesting, jut ordered a *XS Sights New Standard Dot Night Sights for Ruger LCR Pistols, Glow Sights for Tactical Applications, Fits Multiple LCR calibers (.22.327, 9mm, Orange . *


Update: the standard night sights were even better than I hoped. I wish I could get these for all my guns. Took them to the local Crappy lighting local indoor range and had no problem shooting good groups from 7-15 yd. Light up very nicely in the dark after charging and stay lit much longer than the stuff you paint on. For the money, they were worth ever nickle.

I have to say I love the LCR9mm. Has been running so well for about 5-6 years. I love shooting them.
In fact in the Gun Gods came down and told me I could carry only one gun and it was a LCR9mm, it really would not bother me at all.
Great DAO Trigger, recoil this side of Pleasant before going harsh, love the ballistics of the 9mm, love moon clips (load up 40 each night before a range session). I like well built, tank grade firearms and this is one of the them.

Shot it side by side with the Smith 642. Another fine gun. Slightly more recoil than the Smith, but nothing major. Bravo to Ruger on this gun.
Great deal for $35.00


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Glad to hear the XS Sights worked at the indoor range. Makes a great firearm better. Everyone that I know that has a LCR9mm loves them. I love the way they look and the ones I have tested are very nice. We pickup our LCRx in 22LR this month and after that I may consider a 9mm in a LCR or SP101.


----------

